# Preluders 3x



## gonzales (21 Okt. 2007)

:devil: 







Netzfundstücke


----------



## rise (21 Okt. 2007)

Zwar nicht meine Musik-Richtung aber schöne Pics...danke!:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (29 Okt. 2007)

klasse bilder gibt es die überhaupt noch


----------



## rki (2 Nov. 2007)

die sind einfach nur klasse danke ;D


----------



## sexynikky (4 Nov. 2007)

spitze bilder, danke


----------



## Darkkar (8 Nov. 2007)

ganz nett anzuschauen die caps danke dir


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

die eine sieht nicht so prikelnd aus


----------



## Ulffan (16 Nov. 2007)

Anne ist die schönste!!


----------



## johnny_the_liar (18 Nov. 2007)

optisch ganz große klasse!


----------



## irland (18 Nov. 2007)

tolle bilder!!

hat jemand mehr davon??


----------



## america99 (18 Nov. 2007)

ja schade das es sie nicht mehr gibt


----------



## blubbering (26 Dez. 2007)

Vielen dank!
Ps. Von dennen gibts auch en Hammer vid, so ne art mini Konzert habs leider aber nemme..


----------



## rage (27 Dez. 2007)

die musik ist schrott, aber die mädels sind klasse!


----------



## lamer (29 Dez. 2007)

schade, die gibts gar ned mehr, aber danke


----------



## thebest (29 Dez. 2007)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## sven1602 (30 Dez. 2007)

Nette Fotos schade das es die nicht mehr gibt


----------



## milov (1 Jan. 2008)

wenn die so singen könnten, wie sie aussehen. Ich glaube die hätten die ein oder andere Platte verkauft


----------



## stepi (1 Jan. 2008)

Danke für die Bilder! Hoffentlich sieht man von den einzelnen mal wieder was!


----------



## derGerd (21 Aug. 2008)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Sportslove (21 Aug. 2008)

Mir gefällt auch die Anne am besten.
Schade, dass aus denen nichts geworden ist...


----------



## Sabinchen (21 Aug. 2008)

mensch, lang nichts mehr von denen "gesehen"


----------



## JayP (22 Aug. 2008)

Ich find die sehen eigentlich alle gut aus , singen konnten sie sogar auch ,

aber leider wie so oft , schlechte Produzenten und null Interesse von der Plattenfirma die

langfristig aufzubauen:-(! Wozu auch , wenn jedes Jahr eine neue Band gecastet wird , 

bestes Bsp ist die letztjährige castingband Room 2012 , auch weg vom Fenster.

Monrose wären auch schon fast Geschichte gewesen , hätten sie nicht mit

Hot Summer nen Überraschungshit gelandet. 

Wie dem auch sei , Dankeschön für die tollen Bilder:-D!


----------



## mollfried (23 Dez. 2008)

Süß


----------



## styla123 (23 Dez. 2008)

danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Naidoo (23 Dez. 2008)

einfach geil


----------



## SuN_1989 (23 Dez. 2008)

daumen hoch :thumbup:


----------



## tabhunter (23 Dez. 2008)

Tolle bilder, vielen dank


----------



## ochse5 (23 Dez. 2008)

Toller Fund


----------



## sircarlos (23 Dez. 2008)

ganz nett die Mädels, danke schön!


----------



## denito (23 Dez. 2008)

Anh Thu ist super scharf! Danke


----------



## planbe (23 Dez. 2008)

nett^^


----------



## shadow23 (23 Dez. 2008)

da kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen


----------



## haertee (23 Dez. 2008)

schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, die damen. schade eigentlich...


----------



## jesterspit (3 Jan. 2010)

Schade, dass von denen nichts mehr zu sehen ist


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank


----------



## celebhunter11 (21 Nov. 2012)

OHA...lange nicht gesehen...vielen Dank


----------



## Malytsch (22 Nov. 2012)

die preluders, viel zu selten im tv!


----------



## Shootek (22 Nov. 2012)

danke danke


----------

